# Enable



## KautoStar1 (25 August 2017)

She's good

just saying !


----------



## asterope (25 August 2017)

She's brilliant. I can't wait to see what foals she produces when she inevitably goes to stud


----------



## Honeylight (25 August 2017)

She's brilliant, but she's so inbred I'm surprised she doesn't have an extra leg. It will be very difficult to find a stallion who doesn't duplicate her incestuous breeding. Really don't know if there is a classically bred stallion without Northern Dancer now, and she's  2X3 to Sadlers Wells with two additional crosses to Northern Dancer plus duplication of his sire Nearctic.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 August 2017)

Honeylight said:



			She's brilliant, but she's so inbred I'm surprised she doesn't have an extra leg. It will be very difficult to find a stallion who doesn't duplicate her incestuous breeding. Really don't know if there is a classically bred stallion without Northern Dancer now, and she's  2X3 to Sadlers Wells with two additional crosses to Northern Dancer plus duplication of his sire Nearctic.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but let's face it, the racing industry wants early speed and not many horses are going to give you that to the degree the industry wants so it was inevitable really. Sad, though.


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2017)

She is gorgeous. Lovely big ears! I agree finding a stallion might be difficult, Wetherbys care even less than the KC for responsible breeding so it will probably be Galileo.


----------



## Honeylight (25 August 2017)

Will be interested if they would be that rash....
https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=10005786&horse_id=11279408
Or:https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=10653903&horse_id=11279408
Wouldn't surprise me somehow.

This more likely:https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=10554325&horse_id=11279408
This could work:https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=11118382&horse_id=11279408
Might be interesting?https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=10562177&horse_id=11279408
This might be a good choice as you would have minimal top line ND and wing breed to Shirley Heights (but they might think it would stay too https://sporthorse-data.com/testmating?sireid=10435755&horse_id=11279408
far or something.

Any one else have any ideas? A stallion in the USA to outcross maybe, ND has not been as popular there.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 September 2017)

So will she win the Arc ?   I'm going to say yes.  I think the is head and shoulders above anything else in the race.


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2017)

I really hope so. Love her.


----------



## scotlass (1 October 2017)

Great win by Enable.   Superb filly and a great athlete


----------



## Clodagh (1 October 2017)

Wasn't she fantastic, and Frankie rode like a pro - oh hang on, he is. Really good. Love that filly.


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 October 2017)

Wow.  She was a class above.  Brilliant.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 October 2017)

what an exiting race, i was really glad she won, frankie rode a good tactical race and she was amazing!!!!!


----------



## popsdosh (1 October 2017)

So the 'line breeding ' wasnt a catastrophe after all.


----------



## ester (1 October 2017)

I didn't think her pedigree looked too bad, does that just mean I am too used to the level of welshie inbreeding!?


----------



## Honeylight (2 October 2017)

It isn't her so much it's when she goes to stud herself, there will be a problem finding suitable mates. We won't find out for a while because we are going to have the pleasure of seeing her race another season, hopefully.


----------



## Clodagh (2 October 2017)

Honeylight said:



			It isn't her so much it's when she goes to stud herself, there will be a problem finding suitable mates. We won't find out for a while because we are going to have the pleasure of seeing her race another season, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so, she is wonderful.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 October 2017)

It was a great race, well done Enable it is so nice when a really good horse wins like that.  And well done to Frankie.


----------

